

Cloud computing customer bill of rights. - olefoo
http://blog.jamesurquhart.com/2008/08/update-cloud-computing-bill-of-rights.html

======
michael_dorfman
"Bill of rights"?

I'd suggest _"You live by the cloud, you die by the cloud"_ , and everything
else falls to contract law. Have your lawyer read your agreement carefully.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I like some of the emphasis on physical location of the data store. I'd like
to store my data in the country with the strongest privacy laws, please.

~~~
sah
What's wrong with making known physical location a service that you buy,
rather than a right? A right is really just a service that you can't not buy.

~~~
gdee
As a cloud service provider, it paints you stupid. At least for potential
European customers. We can't store personal information about clients outside
EU. Storing that kind of data in the cloud, without knowing where it... roams
is a liability. Not helping your clients avoid liability makes for very bad
business practice, hence you're stupid (CSP (Cloud Service Provider)).

